# Shamal Ultra or Fulcrum Racing Zero ?



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I can have a choice of 07' Shamal Ultra or 07' Fulcrum Racing Zero, which one should I get for my new Look 595 Ultra ?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i dunno. the shamal is just so fine. then again, gold is somewhat hard to pair


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

omniviper said:


> i dunno. the shamal is just so fine. then again, gold is somewhat hard to pair


that's exactly what I am thinking ,,,,,,,,,,,, the gold color was just too much to swallow:mad2:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

That gold anodizing will never look good on the 595.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*red or gold??*

They're both fine wheels. I just got the Fulcrum Zeros to go with my red LOOK 585. The gold is an oddball color choice for Campy. Either one will be more difficult to maintain than black.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Funny, I was thinking about campy wheels this morning, and was thinking the same about the shamals - why the hell did they make the 'gold'??? What stupid marketing genius thought of that? They would sell so many more sets of them if they had used a standard color for the wheels.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> Funny, I was thinking about campy wheels this morning, and was thinking the same about the shamals - why the hell did they make the 'gold'??? What stupid marketing genius thought of that? They would sell so many more sets of them if they had used a standard color for the wheels.


Campy has a lot of other wheels that *aren't* gold... and they make the Fulcrums as well.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

rruff said:


> Campy has a lot of other wheels that *aren't* gold... and they make the Fulcrums as well.


Do any of the mailorder houses stock campy pre-builts in -tubular- (not including the carbon rimmed wheels)??
The shamals come in tubular, but again, the color....


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Can ANYONE please give a first-hand review of the Shamal Ultras? Performance, maintenance, I mean? I'm fine with the color.


----------

